# Nvidia: Baut und entwickelt Architektur für automatisiertes Fahren für Mercedes



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia: Baut und entwickelt Architektur für automatisiertes Fahren für Mercedes*

						Nvidia ist der offizielle Partner von Mercedes in Sachen automatisiertes Fahren. Ab dem Jahr 2024 wird die bereits heute bestehende Kooperation der beiden Unternehmen erweitert, sodass Nvidia sich um Soft- und Hardware kümmert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia: Baut und entwickelt Architektur für automatisiertes Fahren für Mercedes*


----------



## Ganjafield (24. Juni 2020)

"Unter anderem in Deutschland ist aktuell jedoch rein rechtlich nur maximal Level 2 erlaubt"
In der Disziplin "neue Technologien ausbremsen" ist unsere Politik weltweit die Beste.


----------



## onkel-foehn (24. Juni 2020)

Wieder ein Grund mehr KEINEN Mercedes zu kaufen &#8230;     

MfG Föhn.


----------



## wuchzael (24. Juni 2020)

Bald Raytracing im Navi? 

Zum Glück hat meine alte Schleuder so nen Kram noch nicht... 

Grüße!


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

It just ... drives?


----------



## Rollora (24. Juni 2020)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> "Unter anderem in Deutschland ist aktuell jedoch rein rechtlich nur maximal Level 2 erlaubt"
> In der Disziplin "neue Technologien ausbremsen" ist unsere Politik weltweit die Beste.



Es ist teilweise Sinnvoll diese Technologie langsam wachsen zu lassen statt eine unreife Technologie in den Verkehr zu entlassen.
Die vielen Unfälle mit Teslas deren Fahrer nicht aufgepasst hat, weil eh der Autopilot an war (aber für die Situation nicht vorgesehen ist), zeigen, dass viele Menschen eh zu blöd dind für Technologie und diese falsch verwenden.
Autopiloten/Fahrassistenten stehen immer noch am Beginn ihrer Entwicklung, völlig egal was einem die Hersteller sagen. Ich bin letztes Jahr ein Wochenende Tesla gefahren und das ganze hat für mich nicht mehr als das Prädikat "nett" verdient. Noch zu viele Ausnahmen, zu oft funktionierts noch nicht



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr KEINEN Mercedes zu kaufen &#8230;
> 
> MfG Föhn.


Das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Mercedes baut -gerade in den höheren Klassen- hervorragende Autos.
Dass diverse Zulieferer und Partner keine Sympathieorgasmen auslösen ist klar und gilt für alle Hersteller


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Mercedes baut -gerade in den höheren Klassen- hervorragende Autos.


Das mag ja alles sein, aber irgendwie kann das die Konkurrenz immer billiger, als Daimler.


----------



## PCGH_Claus (24. Juni 2020)

devline schrieb:


> Man hat doch bei Mercedes schon vor sieben Jahren eine S-Klasse auf der Strecke, auf der Bertha Benz ihre erste "Werbe-Fahrt" vor über 125 erfolgreich absolviert hat, autonom fahren lassen.
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was Nvidia dabei noch rausholt



Ja, bei diesem Forschungsfahrzeug war Technik aus der Kooperation zwischen Mercedes und dem Automobilzulieferer Bosch verbaut. Es handelt sich dabei um eine exakt vor Fahrtbeginn dem Fahrzeug mitgeteilte Route. Sprich: Es war "nur" Level 4 und das auch nur in einem sehr frühen Entwicklungsstadium. Mit dieser Ankündigung, das Nvidia der neue Partner von Mercedes ist, endet auch die Kooperation zwischen Daimler und Bosch in Sachen automatisiertes Fahren.

Mit Nvidia hat Daimler nun einen Partner, der sowohl eigene Chips hat, also auch Software-Entwickler. Daher wird Mercedes nicht nur Hardware, sondern auch Software von Nvidia beziehen und ab dem Jahr 2024 in alle dann neu auf dem Markt erscheinenden Mercedes-Modelle einbauen bzw. optional anbieten. Mehr als Level 4 in Parksituationen soll es dann aber nicht geben, so die Auskunft beider Unternehmen. Sprich: Ein Mercedes soll ab dem Jahr 2024 in der Lage sein, sich vollautonom einen Parkplatz bspw. in einem Parkhaus zu suchen und dort einparken zu können. Für alle anderen Fahrsituationen hingegen, muss immer ein Fahrer hinter einer "Steuerungseinheit" (das kann ein Lenkrad oder ein Controller sein) sitzen, damit er im Notfall eingreifen und den Mercedes selbst lenken kann. Prinzipiell kann der Mercedes aber mit Level 3 schon automatisiert fahren, also selbständig auf der Autobahn unterwegs sein mit Spurwechsel etc. Die Verantwortung bei einem Verkehrsunfall (außerhalb des Parkhauses) liegt aber auch dann immer beim Fahrer und nicht beim Fahrerassistenzsystem, da dieses ja nur assistiert.


----------



## Rollora (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles sein, aber irgendwie kann das die Konkurrenz immer billiger, als Daimler.



Ich höre das immer wieder und habe die angeblich gleichwertigen Autos auch alle Probe gefahren. Weil ich natürlich auch gerne weniger Zahle. Und das stimmt einfach nicht.



PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Ja, bei diesem Forschungsfahrzeug war Technik aus der Kooperation zwischen Mercedes und dem Automobilzulieferer Bosch verbaut. Es handelt sich dabei um eine exakt vor Fahrtbeginn dem Fahrzeug mitgeteilte Route. Sprich: Es war "nur" Level 4 und das auch nur in einem sehr frühen Entwicklungsstadium. Mit dieser Ankündigung, das Nvidia der neue Partner von Mercedes ist, endet auch die Kooperation zwischen Daimler und Bosch in Sachen automatisiertes Fahren.
> 
> Mit Nvidia hat Daimler nun einen Partner, der sowohl eigene Chips hat, also auch Software-Entwickler. Daher wird Mercedes nicht nur Hardware, sondern auch Software von Nvidia beziehen und ab dem Jahr 2024 in alle dann neu auf dem Markt erscheinenden Mercedes-Modelle einbauen bzw. optional anbieten. Mehr als Level 4 in Parksituationen soll es dann aber nicht geben, so die Auskunft beider Unternehmen. Sprich: Ein Mercedes soll ab dem Jahr 2024 in der Lage sein, sich vollautonom einen Parkplatz bspw. in einem Parkhaus zu suchen und dort einparken zu können. Für alle anderen Fahrsituationen hingegen, muss immer ein Fahrer hinter einer "Steuerungseinheit" (das kann ein Lenkrad oder ein Controller sein) sitzen, damit er im Notfall eingreifen und den Mercedes selbst lenken kann. Prinzipiell kann der Mercedes aber mit Level 3 schon automatisiert fahren, also selbständig auf der Autobahn unterwegs sein mit Spurwechsel etc. Die Verantwortung bei einem Verkehrsunfall (außerhalb des Parkhauses) liegt aber auch dann immer beim Fahrer und nicht beim Fahrerassistenzsystem, da dieses ja nur assistiert.




Dass das ganze noch aif einer vorgegebenen Route lief war klar: schließlich hatte man damals halt noch keinen "Navi" Chip....

Gott war der schlecht.
Ganz allgemein zeigt es aber ein gewisses Problem auf: verschiedene Hersteller  versuchen mit verscheiedenen Ansätzen ein ähnliches Problem zu lösen.
Am Ende müssen aber doch alle das gleiche können, nach ungefähr gleichen Regeln funktionieren und auch miteinsnder kommunizieren können.
Dass der Wegfall eines Partners (Bosch) Mercedes, die teils führend waren was autonome Dahrassistenzsysteme betrifft, sie plötzlich hinter die Konkurrenz wirft ist problematisch


----------



## Herbststurm (24. Juni 2020)

Wenn vielleicht irgend wann mal die Autos zum größten Teil autonom fahren und sich an die Geschwindigkeit halten würden , 
wo bekommen die dann Ihr Geld her, welches die Städte sonst durchs blitzen rein holen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juni 2020)

devline schrieb:


> Man hat doch bei Mercedes schon vor sieben Jahren eine S-Klasse auf der Strecke, auf der Bertha Benz ihre erste "Werbe-Fahrt" vor über 125 erfolgreich absolviert hat, autonom fahren lassen.
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was Nvidia dabei noch rausholt



Vor sieben Jahren? Mercedes war schon in späten 80ern und in den 90ern auf gutem Level-3-Niveau unterwegs:
VaMP &#8211; Wikipedia

Allerdings ist die gesamte Branche meilenweit von echtem Level 4 entfernt und es zeichnet sich ab, dass eine Bildauswertung die auch nur einen Bruchteil menschlicher Fähigkeiten nachstellt, exponentiell mehr Rechenleistung benötigen wird, als heute zum Einsatz kommt. Um soviel Power kompakt, zuverlässig und Energieeffizient bereitzustellen, kann ein Partner mit viel Erfahrung im Bereich paralleler Datenverarbeitung nicht schaden.


----------



## Rollora (24. Juni 2020)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Wenn vielleicht irgend wann mal die Autos zum größten Teil autonom fahren und sich an die Geschwindigkeit halten würden ,
> wo bekommen die dann Ihr Geld her, welches die Städte sonst durchs blitzen rein holen.



Naja auch am Landcwird geblitzt.
Auserdem werden in Zukunft die Autos immer ähnlicher was Ausstattung und Co betrifft, von daher werden die Hersteller eine Art geplsnte Obsoleszenz einführen: irgendwann gibts kein Update mehr. Pech, musst neu kaufen. Der Staat kriegt dann mehr Steuern


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vor sieben Jahren? Mercedes war schon in späten 80ern und in den 90ern auf gutem Level-3-Niveau unterwegs:
> VaMP &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> Allerdings ist die gesamte Branche meilenweit von echtem Level 4 entfernt und es zeichnet sich ab, dass eine Bildauswertung die auch nur einen Bruchteil menschlicher Fähigkeiten nachstellt, exponentiell mehr Rechenleistung benötigen wird, als heute zum Einsatz kommt. Um soviel Power kompakt, zuverlässig und Energieeffizient bereitzustellen, kann ein Partner mit viel Erfahrung im Bereich paralleler Datenverarbeitung nicht schaden.




Es wird zu einem gewissen Grad darauf hinauslaufen, dass Autos ständig online sind zum Daten auswerten lassen von den erwas größeren Rechnern


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich höre das immer wieder und habe die angeblich gleichwertigen Autos auch alle Probe gefahren. Weil ich natürlich auch gerne weniger Zahle. Und das stimmt einfach nicht.


Nicht flunkern: es stimmt.

Manche Sachen macht die Konkurrenz sogar besser und früher (LED-Licht, Allradantrieb, ...).


----------



## PCGH_Claus (24. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vor sieben Jahren? Mercedes war schon in späten 80ern und in den 90ern auf gutem Level-3-Niveau unterwegs:
> VaMP &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> Allerdings ist die gesamte Branche meilenweit von echtem Level 4 entfernt und es zeichnet sich ab, dass eine Bildauswertung die auch nur einen Bruchteil menschlicher Fähigkeiten nachstellt, exponentiell mehr Rechenleistung benötigen wird, als heute zum Einsatz kommt. Um soviel Power kompakt, zuverlässig und Energieeffizient bereitzustellen, kann ein Partner mit viel Erfahrung im Bereich paralleler Datenverarbeitung nicht schaden.



Generell ist es so, dass sich viele Automobilhersteller nun - aufgrund der wirtschaftlichen Folgen der Coronakrise - wesentlich weniger Geld in die Forschung vom automatisierten Fahren stecken. Problematisch ist, dass es hier aktuell keine einheitlichen rechtlichen Vorschriften gibt, sowie die Entwicklung der Hard- und Software sehr teuer ist. 
-> Folge: Autohersteller suchen sich Kooperationspartner, die möglichst Vieles übernehmen können. So wird das eben Nvidia machen und natürlich mit Daimler zusammenarbeiten. Die geplanten OTA-Updates für die Systeme im Mercedes sollen ab dem Jahr 2024 ebenfalls von Nvidia kommen, analog zur verbauten Rechenhardware im Auto.
-> Folge: Einige Autohersteller haben auch ihre Entwicklung in Sachen autonomes Fahren vorerst stillgelegt, wie etwa Audi oder BMW. Hier gibt man sich erstmal mit Level 3 zufrieden und wird eventuell später noch Level 4 anbieten. Das wird aber noch dauern...


----------



## Rollora (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nicht flunkern: es stimmt.
> 
> Manche Sachen macht die Konkurrenz sogar besser und früher (LED-Licht, Allradantrieb, ...).


Öhm:
Ok. Deine Argumentation ist also, weil einzelne Features in anderen Autos zuerst waren, sind die Autos dieser Marke pauschal besser als ein Mercedes? Wirklich? Das ist dein Argument?
Völlig ignorierend, dass: viele andere Features und Funktionen zuerst bei Mercedes im Einsatz waren. Dass es nicht immer sinnvoll ist eine Technologie zuerst zu haben (Mercedes hat hier sogar ganz bewusst die Firmenpolicy geändert nach einigen technischen Problemen) usw usf.
Abgesehen davon ist LED Licht nicht automatisch besser, ebensowenig ein Allradantrieb. Und wenn es darum geht, wer etwas zuerst hatte, müsste dann Mercedes ja sowieso das beste Auto der Welt sein, schließlich waren die zuerst eines...
Vor allem weil oft die Early Adopter dann einen größeren Preis zahlen für Technologie die ein paar Jahre später sowieso outdated ist. Mercedes hat vor fast 40 Jahren mit dem Autonomen Fahren begonnen, das hilft offenbar trotzdem nicht, dass man am besten ist. Mein Bruder musste kürzlich in seinem Audi die LED Scheinwerfer tauschen. Teure Sache. Hingegen die Glühbirne bei meiner alten E-Klasse: 5€. Neu ist nicht immer besser. Und nur weil ein Hersteller A gewisse Features hat, heißt das nicht, dass er pauschal besser ist als Hersteller B mit anderen Features. Vega hat HBM2. Na und? 

Auf Top-Niveau nehmen sich die 3 großen deutschen Marken wenig (Audi, BMW Mercedes). Aber es gibt dann auch so Leute, die behautpen ein Superb oder ähnliches spiele auch in dieser Liga mit. Und das stimmt nunmal vorne und hinten nicht.

Mein Bezug zu den Autos ist ein anderes als so manch andere Leute, ich kaufe sie gebraucht und mache auch die meisten Services selbst. Da sieht man dann doch viel was Verarbeitung und Co betrifft.



PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Generell ist es so, dass sich viele  Automobilhersteller nun - aufgrund der wirtschaftlichen Folgen der  Coronakrise - wesentlich weniger Geld in die Forschung vom  automatisierten Fahren stecken. Problematisch ist, dass es hier aktuell  keine einheitlichen rechtlichen Vorschriften gibt, sowie die Entwicklung  der Hard- und Software sehr teuer ist.
> -> Folge: Autohersteller suchen sich Kooperationspartner, die  möglichst Vieles übernehmen können. So wird das eben Nvidia machen und  natürlich mit Daimler zusammenarbeiten. Die geplanten OTA-Updates für  die Systeme im Mercedes sollen ab dem Jahr 2024 ebenfalls von Nvidia  kommen, analog zur verbauten Rechenhardware im Auto.
> -> Folge: Einige Autohersteller haben auch ihre Entwicklung in Sachen  autonomes Fahren vorerst stillgelegt, wie etwa Audi oder BMW. Hier gibt  man sich erstmal mit Level 3 zufrieden und wird eventuell später noch  Level 4 anbieten. Das wird aber noch dauern...



Ist halt auch eine Frage des Nutzens: Eigene Hardware, Software und die ganzen Services zu entwickeln kostet halt eine enorme Stange Geld. Ob es wirklich mehr Sinn macht, als sich mit anderen Herstellern zusammen zu tun oder eine bestehende Lösung zu verwenden. Wenn Bosch jetzt an alle deutschen Hersteller herantritt und sagt "schaut, wir haben da eine gute Basis, lasst es uns gemeinsam weiterentwickeln", wird wohl kaum jemand nein sagen. Mercedes geht den eigenen Weg offenbar nur, um nicht weiter hinter Tesla zurückzufallen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Öhm:
> Ok. Deine Argumentation ist also, weil einzelne Features in anderen Autos zuerst waren, sind die Autos dieser Marke pauschal besser als ein Mercedes? Wirklich? Das ist dein Argument?


Nein.
Hab ich nicht geschrieben.
Andere Firmen machen genau das, was Daimler (nein, die Firma heißt nicht Mercedes) auch macht und oft billiger.



Rollora schrieb:


> Völlig ignorierend, dass: viele andere Features und Funktionen zuerst bei Mercedes im Einsatz waren.


 Hat doch niemand bestritten.
Nur kostet der Stern auf der Haube eben immer Aufpreis.



Rollora schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist LED Licht nicht automatisch besser, ebensowenig ein Allradantrieb.


 Doch, der Allradantrieb ist besser.



Rollora schrieb:


> Und wenn es darum geht, wer etwas zuerst hatte, müsste dann Mercedes ja sowieso das beste Auto der Welt sein, schließlich waren die zuerst eines... . .


 Das ist doch sogar die Werbebotschaft: Das beste oder nichts.

Ich stell mal unseren alten Firmen-T4 neben den gleichalten Daimler-Lieferwagen.
Technisch ist der T4 besser (Verbrauch, Straßenlage, Kosten, ...).
Karosseriemaßig ist der Daimler eindeutig Schrott dagegen: Seitenbleche, Einstiegsbereich, Radhäuser - alles angegammelt.
Beim T4 sind da nur oberflächliche Kleinigkeiten zu bemerken, keine schweren Roststellen.



Rollora schrieb:


> Mein Bruder musste kürzlich in seinem Audi die LED Scheinwerfer tauschen. Teure Sache. Hingegen die Glühbirne bei meiner alten E-Klasse: 5€.


 LED-Scheinwerfer gegen H7?
Na, aber ... .



Rollora schrieb:


> Neu ist nicht immer besser.


 Aber bei Daimler meist teurer.
Lies mal ein paar Autotests.



Rollora schrieb:


> Mein Bezug zu den Autos ist ein anderes als so manch andere Leute, ich kaufe sie gebraucht und mache auch die meisten Services selbst. Da sieht man dann doch viel was Verarbeitung und Co betrifft.


 Dasgeht doch meist gar nicht mehr.
An meinem 8 Jahre alten Tiguan kann ich schon fast nichts mehr selber machen.



Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn Bosch jetzt an alle deutschen Hersteller herantritt und sagt "schaut, wir haben da eine gute Basis, lasst es uns gemeinsam weiterentwickeln", wird wohl kaum jemand nein sagen.


 Schön wär's, kann ich da als alter Boschkäufer nur sagen, wenn es da etwas gibt.


----------



## Rollora (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Hab ich nicht geschrieben.
> Andere Firmen machen genau das, was Daimler (nein, die Firma heißt nicht Mercedes) auch macht und oft billiger.
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Tiguan nicht selbst reparieren kannst empfehle ich einen Mercedes 

Danke ich lese henug Tests von Premiummodellen. Und von angeblich vergleichbaren.

Karosserie war immer ein Problem von Mercedes, mir ist nicht klar warum

Ein Allradantreieb ist pauschal nicht besser. Eigentlich sogar das Gegenteil. Braucht mehr sprit, kostet in der Reparatur wesentlich mehr. Wenn man nicht fahren kann, ist es in wenigen Situationen besser als andersrum.
Aber: ich bin jedes Jahr viel in den Alpen unterwegs, gebraucht hab ichs erst 1x. Und da mussten wir eh dann mit dem Puch G die Piste rauf, der Audi blieb hängen.

Dass man mehr bezahlt ist auch so eine Sache: zum einen ist der Mercedes auf Comfort getrimmt, zum anderen hatte ich bislang selbst immer nur gebraucht Mercedes, aber die Reparaturkosten sind trotz teurerer Einzelteile günstiger als bei allem was meine Frau so hatte, weil sie viel öfter in der Werkstatt stand. Bei vielen Teilen: geplante Obsoleszenz. Das sind dann die angeblich besseren Konkurrenten


----------



## Downsampler (24. Juni 2020)

Fährt Mercedes jetzt Nvidia an die Wand?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn du den Tiguan nicht selbst reparieren kannst empfehle ich einen Mercedes


 Ich kann mir aber keinen 8 Jahre alten Daimler leisten mit Hochsitz und Bandscheibenschoner.



Rollora schrieb:


> Danke ich lese henug Tests von Premiummodellen. Und von angeblich vergleichbaren.


 In den letzten 10 war immer Daimler der teuerste PKW.
Auch bei den Ersatzteilen.
Mein Schrauber (freie Werkstatt) bestätigt das immer wieder, und der lügt nicht.



Rollora schrieb:


> Bei vielen Teilen: geplante Obsoleszenz. Das sind dann die angeblich besseren Konkurrenten


Ja, leider, aber meist sogar die "viel billigeren" Ausländer.


----------



## DemonX (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber keinen 8 Jahre alten Daimler leisten mit Hochsitz und Bandscheibenschoner.
> 
> 
> In den letzten 10 war immer Daimler der teuerste PKW.
> ...



Der Schrauber der auf von ihm gekaufte Teile nen Aufschlag draufmacht weil Benz-fahrer das zahlen?  Ich habe neben meiner aktuellen E-Klasse noch einen CLK von 2000, bei dem ich reperaturen selbst tätige. Die Verschleissteile die ich bisher brauchte waren günstiger oder gleich teuer wie Teile die ich früher für BMW oder gar Opel gebraucht habe, und ein gutes Stück günstiger als Teile für den Audi meiner Freundin, bei dem schon mehr gemacht werden musste. Im übrigen alle vom Ersatzteilhändler meines Vertrauens, nicht von den Markenwerkstätten.
Rost an der Karosserie von älteren Fahrzeugen kommt übrigens zu einem großen Teil aufs Werk an aus dem das Fahrzeug kommt, Daimler hatte um 2000 da einige Probleme mit dem Verzinken in Bremen und Ludwigsfelde.

Zum Thema: Mich würde mal interessieren was das ding (inklusive Sensoren und zb Servos für Lenkrad und Bremsen) nachher an Leistung verbraucht, angesichts der Klimaziele ist es ja eigentlich Blödsinn weitere Verbraucher ins Auto zu bauen und das Gewicht noch weiter zu steigern.


----------



## Basileukum (25. Juni 2020)

Und was steuert dann die Software von Nvidia? 

Autoscooter auf dem Jahrmarkt mit Benzsternchen vornedrauf?


----------



## Rollora (25. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber keinen 8 Jahre alten Daimler leisten mit Hochsitz und Bandscheibenschoner.


Was ist dein Budget, ich helf dir suchen. Brauchst du im Mercedes dann überhaupt noch einen Bandscheibenschoner? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> In den letzten 10 war immer Daimler der teuerste PKW.
> Auch bei den Ersatzteilen.
> Mein Schrauber (freie Werkstatt) bestätigt das immer wieder, und der lügt nicht.


Wie gesagt, die Ersatzteile sind teuerer, aber dafür ist eine Reparatur wesentlich weniger häufig.
Die Autos meiner Frau kosteten über die Jahre hinweg wesentlich mehr im Erhalt als meine.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, leider, aber meist sogar die "viel billigeren" Ausländer.


Ich hab teilweise Schläuche und Co von einem früheren Auto meiner Frau (Ford) durch einen von Mercedes ausgetauscht. Bei Ford: knappe 200€, bei Mercedes 30. Bei Ford ging der gefühlt beim Ansehen kaputt, bei Mercedes war der dick und schwer - und hält bis heute. Der vom Ford ist aus dünnem Gummi und Plastik gewesen und musste bei fast jedem Service gewechselt werden. Wenn Dinge immer wieder heiß&kalt werden leidet halt das Material darunter. Die großen Hersteller, vor Allem die angeblich so günstigen verdienen ihr Geld nicht mit den höheren Stückzahlen, sondern mit dem anschließenden Service.
Mein Vater hatte immer einen VW, sein Bruder das passende Skoda-Gegenstück. Obwohl zum großen Teil baugleich im Detail unterschiede. Ständiger Austausch von Leuchtmittel und anderen Dingen zeigen, wo dann wie gespart wurde - und am Ende zahlt man immer mehr.

Vor allem tuts mir mehr weh, wenn ich unterm Jahr ständig Geld beiseite legen muss für die Reparaturen, während es mir lieber ist, ich kaufe 1x was und hab dann länger Ruhe.

Gut bei modernen Autos, ihrem ganzen Elektrikkram und hochgezüchteten, downgesizten Motoren kann leider immer was daherkommen. Egal welche Marke.


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (25. Juni 2020)

Also die JD Power hat regelmäßig Mercedes auf den unteren Rängen. Deckt sich auch mit den Aussagen der Mercedes Mitarbeiter und den eigenen Erfahrungen... 

Wichtig ist hierbei anzumerken: Qualität != Haptik
Mercedes hat zwar tolle Haptik und schicken Innenraum, bringt nur nix wenn der Rest einfach nicht mehr zuverlässig ist. Und gerade die "Autonomen/Sicherheits" Sachen sind aktuell echt mega schlecht bei denen... Die A-Klasse (Influencer Car als AMG) z.B. bremst so oft einfach so, weil sie angeblich was "sieht" *facepalm*
Warum sollte man dafür mehr zahlen...?


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was ist dein Budget, ich helf dir suchen.


 Noch ein neues Auto?
Das wird nichts.


Rollora schrieb:


> Brauchst du im Mercedes dann überhaupt noch einen Bandscheibenschoner?


 Keine Ahnung, aber die im VW sind Spitze.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Generell ist es so, dass sich viele Automobilhersteller nun - aufgrund der wirtschaftlichen Folgen der Coronakrise - wesentlich weniger Geld in die Forschung vom automatisierten Fahren stecken. Problematisch ist, dass es hier aktuell keine einheitlichen rechtlichen Vorschriften gibt, sowie die Entwicklung der Hard- und Software sehr teuer ist.
> -> Folge: Autohersteller suchen sich Kooperationspartner, die möglichst Vieles übernehmen können. So wird das eben Nvidia machen und natürlich mit Daimler zusammenarbeiten. Die geplanten OTA-Updates für die Systeme im Mercedes sollen ab dem Jahr 2024 ebenfalls von Nvidia kommen, analog zur verbauten Rechenhardware im Auto.
> -> Folge: Einige Autohersteller haben auch ihre Entwicklung in Sachen autonomes Fahren vorerst stillgelegt, wie etwa Audi oder BMW. Hier gibt man sich erstmal mit Level 3 zufrieden und wird eventuell später noch Level 4 anbieten. Das wird aber noch dauern...



Soweit ich informiert bin, hat Audi Level 3 sogar ganz auf Eis gelegt, da ein rechtlicher Rahmen fehlt und BMW stoppt die gemeinsame Entwicklung mit Daimler, da die "Freude am Fahren"-Kundschaft sowie als letzte nach Level 3 verlangen wird. Da ist es nur naheliegend, möglichst viel auszulagern &#8211; bei allen anderen Bauteilen praktizieren die deutschen Auto-Hersteller das sowieso. Eigentlich wäre "Auto-Assemblierer" die bessere Bezeichnung, denn außer Karosserien und Motoren wird praktisch alles zugekauft. Und selbst bei letzteren gibt es anstelle von Eigenentwicklungen weitreichende Allianzen über Konzerngrenzen hinweg, mit denen der Laie nicht rechnen würde. (Zum Beispiel PSA als Technologielieferant für BMW oder Mercedes für Aston Martin)

Mir persönlich ist diese Zurückhaltung bei Level-3- und -4-Automatisierung durchaus recht: Es klingt nach einer ganz schlechten Idee, die einfachen, häufigen Aufgaben der Elektronik zu überlassen, aber in seltenen, schwierigen Fällen auf einen geübten Fahrer angewiesen zu sein. Sicherlich hat jeder in der Verwandtschaft eine Person mit Führerschein, die mangels Fahrpraxis in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht einmal in der Lage wäre, beispielsweise ein wegen plötzlichem Schneefall von Level 3 auf Level 0 zurückwechselndes Fahrzeug sicher am Straßenrand abzustellen, geschweige denn bis zur nächsten Autobahnabfahrt zu lenken. Assistenzsysteme, die den menschlichen Fahrer überwachen und im Notfall eingreifen sind halte ich für eine gute Idee, aber umgekehrt wird die Elektronik überfordert und der Mensch in die ihm am schlechtesten liegende Rolle gedrängt. Nicht umsonst wird überall da, wo Menschen Überwachungsfunktionen ausüben müssen (Atomkraftwerke, Verkehrsflugzeuge) das Vieraugenprinzip angewandt sowie eine vieljährige Ausbildung und regelmäßige Zertifizierung verlangt.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2020)

Unabhängig von Mercedes: NVIDIA's Jetson AGX Xavier Carmel Performance vs. Low-Power x86 Processors - Phoronix
Wird interessant wann sich im PC und Notebook Bereich anfängt ARM auszubreiten. Mit Nvidia hätte man auch in Punkto Grafik eine recht gute Unterstützung.


----------

